# Shark Shield Placement



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

So my lovely family got me a Shark Shield for my birthday. I know the usual install drops it down a scupper hole and it just hangs around telling sharks to go find another meal  But I'm wondering if it's a practical/good idea to actually loosely tie the end of the antennae to the rear of the yak so it basically runs directly underneath the kayak along the "keel". In this way, it would always remain under the kayak and not accidentally - albeit humorously for onlookers - touch my legs whilst I'm fishing side saddle.

Thoughts?


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

In the water is a good start... :lol: :lol:

I usually keep mine on the paddle bungee at the side of my Outback with only the cable being under water and the unit is somewhat above/in the water.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I like being able to pull the SS back on deck when I come in, prefer not to grind it between the kayak and the beach when landing. It sinks pretty quick, I think only if there was a strong lateral current relative to the kayak would it actually stick out either side.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Squidley said:


> I like being able to pull the SS back on deck when I come in, prefer not to grind it between the kayak and the beach when landing. It sinks pretty quick, I think only if there was a strong lateral current relative to the kayak would it actually stick out either side.


Yeah, good point, hadn't really thought of that. Good to know it sinks, will give it a go straight through the scupper and hope it's not an electrifying experience


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

By the way, I put mine through a rear scupper hole which has been fine for when I leave it on for the whole trip but I reckon Canuck's got it in a better spot if you wanted to save power (multiple trips out with no 240V access for instance); I have to sit side saddle with my legs in the water to switch it on and off.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Mines sitting on a shelf in clarkeys shed


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Just a more specific explanation of my previous post: I wrap the velcro strap around the paddle holder bungee of my Hobie Ouback and it dangles off the side as I peddle around. As mentioned, it does sink very easily and has not given me any grief. It also depends on what type of kayak you have.

Most importantly, I have a rope attached through a hole that I made in the velcro which gets clipped onto my PFD. In case I go over, yes it will probably shock me, but at least it is attached to me instead of the kayak.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

Comment removed


----------

